# 1/2 Gallon Mason Jars



## JohnRoy (Apr 13, 2005)

I have two Knox Mason Jars and one Tropical Canners Mason Jar in the 1/2 Gallon size. My price guide does not list the approximate value for these. Can anyone help me? Thanks in advance.
 -John


----------



## woody (Apr 13, 2005)

Knox Half gallon clear....$10-15
 Tropical Canners clear....$10-15 half gallon


----------

